

How do you legally punish half a conjoined twin? - dbreunig
http://www.nickkam.com/2009/12/half-guilty/

======
NikkiA
It's a largely irrelevant question for the simple fact that _IF_ the twins
have separate brains and thus are not one entity, then the second twin is
almost certainly guilty of conspiracy and/or being an accomplice to any act
that twin #1 does. Thus both twins will require punishment anyway.

If the second twin informs on the first, then the situation put forward in the
hypothetical question can arise, but that's not very likely.

There are a few situations where the crime isn't serious enough to warrant a
serious punishment for being a conspirator or accomplice, but those can
probably be dealt with by a more lenient form of punishment on the first twin
- house arrest over prison time, etc. That would be up to the judge in such a
case, and such a judge is likely to receive medical/psychological advice on
sentencing in such a rare and usual case.

Conjoined twins are likely to remain a rare enough occurance that we don't
really need to ponder the legal issues of punishment until they're needed, and
codifying them as a special case is probably not necessary.

------
dandelany
You could just tie the guilty party's hand down and throw a bag over his head
for a few years... Cruel and unusual? Maybe, but less so than forced
separation :)

